# Our gorgeous 6 day old Siberian babies



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Taken yesterday - 6 days old - a couple of them have started to open their eyes today - so cute. Hope you like them as much as we do










D xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awwww - they are stunning :001_wub::001_wub: I want ......


----------



## czenios (May 9, 2010)

Very cute and nice


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god !!!!! me want me want me want !!!!!!,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

stunning stunning stunning ,ive fallen in love with them all


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> oh my god !!!!! me want me want me want !!!!!!,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Oi - to the back of the queue please!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm in loveeeeeeeee. they're gorgeous


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Daww :001_wub: Are the white ones neva masquerades?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya - thanks all - yes they are Neva's (colour points) Can't wait to see how they all develop - my neck hurts from looking over the bed at them constantly

D xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed honest I do


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

tylow said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


Took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

They're lovely!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

They are beautiful


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would LOVE a Siberian.....and a Birman.......and a full Maine Coon.....and another Norwegian.....


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

me want too! so cute nice colours too.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww, i like the way youve alternated them for the photo


----------



## Sonny's Mum (May 10, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful kittens. tell me is there any difference in the size of a siberian adult to a wegie?


----------

